# e-book revolution, new authors getting rich



## billc (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is a story from Bighollywood.com about an e-author who self-published her books for .99-2.99 a copy and has sold 450,000 copies through amazon and barnes and noble.  Interesting.

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/j...hor-sells-450k-e-books-hits-best-seller-list/


----------

